# Sun-Dried Tomato Ricotta Rolls



## mish (Dec 2, 2005)

Sun-dried Tomato Ricotta Rolls

1 1/2 cups Ricotta Cheese
3/4 cup Grated Parmesan Cheese
1/2 cup Diced Sun Dried Tomato, in oil
1.25 oz. (6 tbsp) Diced Pancetta
1 tbsp Chopped Garlic
3 tbsp Chopped Italian Parsley
3 tbsp Chopped Fresh Oregano
Salt and Black Pepper, to taste
12 -  8" Flour Tortillas
1 Egg, beaten 
Marinara Sauce

Combine the Ricotta through salt and pepper.

Cut tortillas into 5" squares,  Place about a tablespoon of the filling along one edge of each of tortilla squares and roll tightly, open-ended. Seal the open edge with egg wash.

Arrange rolls on a baking sheet seam down. Brush rolls with egg wash and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with Marinara sauce.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Dec 5, 2005)

yum- these sound great!


----------

